# I've done it and didn't even ask any of your opinions first!



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Big grown up boy me....new purchase gets delivered on Thursday or Friday this week...and I didn't even trouble any of you to get your opinions first... 

Linky here


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

One for the Mk2 section :lol:


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Don't believe you until you post a picture of yourself with a newspaper with todays headlines and passport on here. :wink:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

What some people will do to keep the price of their road tax down !  :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

You mean that I won't be able to give you my suggestions on the colour of the seat or what wheels would suit it best or even the body colour?

Be it on your own head then. :roll: :wink:

Graham


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> You mean that I won't be able to give you my suggestions on the colour of the seat or what wheels would suit it best or even the body colour?
> 
> Be it on your own head then. :roll: :wink:
> 
> Graham


Darn! Never thought about that! Thankfully I've found out I can have it in orange and black, orange and black, or orange and black...


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

cuTTsy said:


> Don't believe you until you post a picture of yourself with a newspaper with todays headlines and passport on here. :wink:


Now I have a minor issue with that....I only get it on Thursday or Friday. Honest guv. By the way, did I tell you how excited I am? Not sure I'll be driving the AMG a whole lot next weekend. If the wife thinks she is going to swap it for her Touran, she has another thing coming!

Just look at the stats as well - 15hp and top speed of just under 5mph! I can't believe there is such jealousy on this forum.... :roll:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> One for the Mk2 section :lol:


 :lol: :lol: very good :lol:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Scotsman headlines...

'Short Man buys small Tractor in attempt to look normal size. Mr Farmer, 49, was quoted as saying, "I'm not short, I'm just far away". Police were later called to investigate a 'minor tussle' after Mr Farmer refused to pay VAT on the Garden Tractor. It seems he expected to get all goods VAT free until it was explained that the rule only applied to children's clothes.

A report has been sent to the Procurator Fiscal.

When do I get my shot?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I'll look forward to the pics of the seat after the first seasons use :lol:


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

DXN said:


> I'll look forward to the pics of the seat after the first seasons use :lol:


Or the dashpod maybe we could write to watchdog, even if it is 5 plus years old.

Just watch the coilpacks could leave you stranded :wink:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

John C said:


> Scotsman headlines...
> 
> 'Short man buys small Tractor in attempt to look normal size. Mr Farmer, 49, was quoted as saying, "I'm not short, I'm just far away". Police were later called to investigate a 'minor tussle' after Mr Farmer refused to pay VAT on the Garden Tractor. It seems he expected to get all goods VAT free until it was explained that the rule only applied to children's clothes.
> 
> A report has been sent to the Procurator Fiscal.


LOL :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Can you drive them on the road? :idea:


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

That's one sick ride, man. You wanna get it lowered and stick sum chrome 22s on it an Deano ta do sum fotos of it. I saw one lap the Nurburgring in under 24 hours on U-tube. Sweet.

p.s. You'll be wanting a carbon can and a PCIII for that Kawasaki V-Twin. Welcome to the really, really dark side.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

garyc said:


> Can you drive them on the road? :idea:


Nope - with a top speed of 4.5mph it may be quicker to walk anyway (even with short legs) :roll:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

ag said:


> That's one sick ride, man. You wanna get it lowered and stick sum chrome 22s on it an Deano ta do sum fotos of it. I saw one lap the Nurburgring in under 24 hours on U-tube. Sweet.
> 
> p.s. You'll be wanting a carbon can and a PCIII for that Kawasaki V-Twin. Welcome to the really, really dark side.


I like your tinking - maybe I could use like the hydrostatic stuff to make the ting dance - like some of dem crazy cats on U-tube. Sweet.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Nice one..

Be interested to know if there were any others in the running before you decided on this one.
The YardMan is showing its age now so thinking of a update.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

gcp said:


> Nice one..
> 
> Be interested to know if there were any others in the running before you decided on this one.
> The YardMan is showing its age now so thinking of a update.


Looked at a few, but we have some rough ground and having taken advice from the people that sold me the last one, decided on the Husqvarna. It may be that when we complete our planned building and landscaping work, we trade it in on something else.


----------



## penfold (Nov 5, 2007)

Can you get a Bose upgrade for it?

Would look good on RS4's...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Where is the mag ride button? :lol: :lol:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

This is the previous incumbent, all 12hp of her...note the flame mods on the bonnet.... :roll:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/brett/oldtractor.jpg


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

You keeping the old one? Old and new....races! :twisted:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

John C said:


> You keeping the old one? Old and new....races! :twisted:


Great idea....would get the grass done in double time...might have a challenge getting those stripes on the lawn though....

Sadly no, the Ropey Roper is already gone...


----------

